# Conjunctivitis/eye problem help...



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

*sigh* So Mia, in her usual bad form, has decided to come down with something funny on a Friday evening instead of during the week. Her eye is red and inflamed and is producing more discharge than usual. I had a look in her eye and can't see anything that would obviously be irritating her. She had this once before when she got a scratch on her eye and the vet prescribed some eye drops for her which cleared it all up. I imagine the same thing has happened again and I don't want to take her in for an emergency appointment just for this. Is there any dog (or human, safe for dogs) eye drops I can give her to tide her over?


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

IME human eye drops are dog-safe. 

If the cause is a bacterial conjunctivitis you will need an anti-bacterial eye drop solution.

Best applied to the dog when at room temperature. 

And doing so with the less important of the shelf eye-drop will help train your dog in this new process if the dog is not used to getting eye drops.


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

Try bathing them with cold, black tea - that's what our vet recommended as Mr Dog had issues with recurring conjunctivitis and we haven't had any problems since. Tried it on myself as well, and it definitely works!

And a lot of over-the-counter human eye drops are not safe for dogs, so I wouldn't risk experimenting with that....


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Remy constantly gets an red eye...My vet actually told me which brand of drop I could safely use or suggested pre boiled water to just rinse and bath the eye..
He had a red eye on wedensday but its cleared again now..


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> IME human eye drops are dog-safe.
> 
> If the cause is a bacterial conjunctivitis you will need an anti-bacterial eye drop solution.
> 
> ...


Is IME the brand? I can't find anything on google.



dorrit said:


> Remy constantly gets an red eye...My vet actually told me *which brand of drop* I could safely use or suggested pre boiled water to just rinse and bath the eye..
> He had a red eye on wedensday but its cleared again now..


Which is ?


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I dont think you will know it its a non english brand.. Best thing is to talk to your vet ,, simple sterile saline is always ok ..

But better to get it checked and ask the vet what he reccomends..Sorry if I gave you false hope there..


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I can second cool black tea, could be lukewarm as well to help. Good luck


----------



## thedogcabin (Jul 19, 2011)

tantrumbean said:


> Try bathing them with cold, black tea - that's what our vet recommended as Mr Dog had issues with recurring conjunctivitis and we haven't had any problems since. Tried it on myself as well, and it definitely works!
> 
> And a lot of over-the-counter human eye drops are not safe for dogs, so I wouldn't risk experimenting with that....


I was going to suggest tea as well. It may work if it is conjunctivitis or to maybe wash out anything which may be irritating the eye but if the eyeball has become ulcerated it will need antibiotic eye drops.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Was going too suggest using a used tea bag, just wipe it over the eye. my exs german sheperd had conjuctivitus and we done this and it cleared up.

Michelle


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm going to try the tea thing...Bailey had an eye prob afew weeks ago, he would not let anyone near him with eye drops so we had to have antibiotics but they really upset his tummy. I've woken up this morn and now the other eye seems to have a prob??? He will let me wipe the eye so will try tea over the weekend. I've also sterilised all his bowls and washed all his bedding.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

How use tea? Which type? I know absolutely nothing about it!


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

use a tea bag, just put hot water with it then take the bag out n let it cool and wipe it over the eye.


----------



## WarFlyball (Aug 15, 2008)

Obviously I can't see how bad it is but I am always cautious with eyes... my pup (ok, so I do call him 'Calamity Reu' so don't panic when you hear this ) managed to get a thorn in his cornea out in the fields one evening. He was a little squinty at bedtime and the next morning it was more closed and looked a bit sore. I was debating waiting to take him to the vets at lunchtime but glad I got a pre-work appointment as even though he was making no fuss it needed removing asap under GA.

Actually, we have just had similar symptons come on last night and got an appointment this morning, thankfully only conjuctivitis this time (other eye!) which is a relief...

Hope it is all okay x


----------

